# Coding Position



## reginafaulkner@aol.com (May 23, 2011)

I am a certified coder looking for a position in the Nashville TN area.  It has been difficult to find a coding position due to lack of experience, even with the CPC certification.  The question I have is familiar to all coders who want to get their foot in the door.  How do you get experience when you can't get hired as a coder?  I fully understand the potential employers point of view of needing experience and I have been trying to get into a medical setting of any sort to work my way into coding to no avail.  

All coders have to start somewhere and I am hoping some of you seasoned coders have some helpful information for those of us who are fully trained.  How did you get to where you are today?  Thank you so much!


----------



## brjude (May 23, 2011)

I know what you mean. Your best bet is to get on somewhere in non-coding entry level position. Customer service, data entry, etc.  You can look at places like Cigna, Accredo, Simplex, Passport, Medsoltuions, Medical Reimbursements. Also sign up with temp services like Kelly Healthcare and CSI in brentwood, they may be able to help you get your foot in the door somewhere. I know a couple of new coders who found positions through CSI.


----------

